# Jake's photo thread :D



## kcomstoc

So I get Jake in a week (most likely my birthday on the 11th or the 15th)  I'm so excited and counting down the days. I figured I would start posting pictures now and update it the day I get him. These are all the pictures I have of him right now. They aren't that great (taken with my phone along with all my pictures because I don't know anything about cameras lol) anyway he's laying next to me in some of them so the angle is weird


----------



## Blueduck1105

Exciting! Congrats keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elrohwen

What a pretty boy! I love his coloring.


----------



## kcomstoc

Thanks Elrohwen  he is very pretty, he needs a bath though because he smells...I'm planning to introduce Caleb to Jake VERY slowly and they won't even meet each other for months (through cage and Jake on leash). I'm only even giving this a chance because Jake didn't react to a cat in a carrier (I'm equating this to Caleb in a cage) from a couple inches from his face. I'm hoping with training and constant supervision I might get Jake to ignore Caleb. Though I'm not rushing anything and don't expect this to happen for at least a year. Do you think this is foolish? i don't want to put Caleb in any danger and I know shiba inus have high prey drives....


----------



## elrohwen

I think if you're willing to manage the situation for the life of the dog and rabbit, you'll be fine. By manage I mean create separate spaces for dog and rabbit, and never allow them to interact. It's hard to say if it will be possible to train him to interact with Caleb, but if you can't, there are ways to have them in the same house without them coming into contact.

Watson isn't allowed to have contact with the rabbits, except for supervised meetings through an xpen that last a few minutes. The majority of the time the bunnies are in their room and he can see them through a gate, but they don't come within 5-10' of the gate usually because of hardwood floors and proximity to the kitchen which they dislike (unlike the pen, where they will come up and put their noses through, which gets him really excited). So we manage both of their environments to keep them safe. Luckily Watson has a strong respect for the gates and I'm almost completely confident at this point that he wouldn't try to jump over. It's trickier with a dog who has a higher prey drive and might not think twice about clearing obstacles to get to a rabbit, so that's probably the biggest concern to start. 

I have known a dog (a JRT) who I would not ever let in my house with the rabbits, even if they were behind closed doors and in a cage or pen. Her prey drive was just way too high and she proved what she was capable of when she almost killed a cat in the house (someone left the door slightly open). So there are dogs who just aren't going to be particularly safe no matter what you do. Hopefully Jake isn't one of them!


----------



## ireth0

Very cute!

I'm excited for you.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> I think if you're willing to manage the situation for the life of the dog and rabbit, you'll be fine. By manage I mean create separate spaces for dog and rabbit, and never allow them to interact. It's hard to say if it will be possible to train him to interact with Caleb, but if you can't, there are ways to have them in the same house without them coming into contact.
> 
> Watson isn't allowed to have contact with the rabbits, except for supervised meetings through an xpen that last a few minutes. The majority of the time the bunnies are in their room and he can see them through a gate, but they don't come within 5-10' of the gate usually because of hardwood floors and proximity to the kitchen which they dislike (unlike the pen, where they will come up and put their noses through, which gets him really excited). So we manage both of their environments to keep them safe. Luckily Watson has a strong respect for the gates and I'm almost completely confident at this point that he wouldn't try to jump over. It's trickier with a dog who has a higher prey drive and might not think twice about clearing obstacles to get to a rabbit, so that's probably the biggest concern to start.
> 
> I have known a dog (a JRT) who I would not ever let in my house with the rabbits, even if they were behind closed doors and in a cage or pen. Her prey drive was just way too high and she proved what she was capable of when she almost killed a cat in the house (someone left the door slightly open). So there are dogs who just aren't going to be particularly safe no matter what you do. Hopefully Jake isn't one of them!


 They will always be separate, I plan on crating and rotating (except Jake won't be in a crate but will be in our room in stead of the living room when Caleb is out. Jake REALLY hates crates and does the shiba scream), I just got pretty hopeful when he didn't even sniff the carrier the cat was in. I will keep them separate I just want to know if it'll be possible. It'll take a lot of time and training but I think I might be able to pull it off and if not then I'll just keep them separate


----------



## cookieface

He has such a sweet face. Can't wait to hear more about him once he's living with you.


----------



## kcomstoc

cookieface said:


> He has such a sweet face. Can't wait to hear more about him once he's living with you.


 Doesn't he though  who could resist that face? I'm excited to see what adventures he's going to bring into my life


----------



## hueyeats

Lovely face... cute!
Keep us posted.


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is just too handsome!


----------



## kcomstoc

Damon'sMom said:


> He is just too handsome!


 Yes he is  I'm very lucky

EDIT: I get Jake the 11th  official


----------



## SnapV

Jake is adorable! You must be so excited


----------



## packetsmom

Congrats!!! I love his eyebrows.


----------



## BubbaMoose

He is beautiful! Wow, only FOUR more days until he's officially yours! I feel like it's been a long time coming and I am so happy for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc

BubbaMoose said:


> He is beautiful! Wow, only FOUR more days until he's officially yours! I feel like it's been a long time coming and I am so happy for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Yes  it still feels like a long time lol  thanks so much



packetsmom said:


> Congrats!!! I love his eyebrows.


 I do too  he's such a cutie another thing I like about his coloring is his legs they are so symmetrical it's weird


----------



## kcomstoc

So  today is the day, won't get him until tonight but it is my birthday  so happy I'm finally 21


----------



## Kibasdad

Happy birthday and congratulations on Jake's arrival. Looking forward to more pics of him.
A Shiba is the best birthday present ever.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Happy Birthday and Congratulations! I look forward to lots of photos!


----------



## ireth0

Happy Birthday and congrats!

And of course.... pictures!


----------



## kcomstoc

Of course pictures  and I agree Kibasdad a shiba inu is an awesome present  super excited. I'm hoping he really likes it here (he doesn't have a reason not to lol) Everything is all squared away I just need his license and vaccination records to give to the office

ETA: I can't believe I forgot to say thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## BubbaMoose

Happy Birthday!!! 

Yay Jake! This is the first day of the rest of his well deserved happy life. Now bring on the pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc

BubbaMoose said:


> Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Yay Jake! This is the first day of the rest of his well deserved happy life. Now bring on the pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 As soon as I get him though it won't be until about midnight hope you guys can wait that long  thanks for the happy birthday


----------



## kcomstoc

So unfortunately my plans weren't gonna work because I work early tomorrow and I wouldn't have gotten to spend a lot of time with my mom for my birthday so I didn't end up going over there (so I didn't get Jake). But we made plans for tomorrow after work so I WILL be getting him tomorrow  sorry for the disappointment I am so heart wrenched right now I really wanted to get him tonight but it just wasn't going to happen. I promise tomorrow though


----------



## BubbaMoose

That's okay girl! Sorry you had to wait. I know how long you've been waiting already. It's probably for the best that you get Jake after work anyway to spend more time with him when he first arrives. So how was your day? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface

Happy belated birthday! Sorry you have to wait for Jake.  He'll be worth it, though.


----------



## kcomstoc

DAMN!!! I HAD A BUNCH TYPED UP AND THEN PUSHED A BUTTON AND IT ALL WENT AWAY  so I'll start over...my day went really good I had a lot of fun with my dad and boyfriend, we went to a fondue place called the melting pot and it was delicious...I ordered my first alcoholic drink (a lemon drop) it was so strong nobody could finish it at the table so I then ordered a roy rogers (coca cola with grenadine) that was delicious!! Then afterwards I went to a pet store (we were already in the mall) and I can't resist looking at the puppies so I went in and was VERY upset at their selection. They were all designer breeds like a dorkie, morkie, bichon poo and a lot of other poodle mixes...so I looked at the bunnies they were cute and chinchillas though they didn't look happy (can't blame them they had to share a cage with a ferret *they couldn't get to each other it was like an apartment there was one floor for the ferret and 2 for the chinchillas*). Then I looked at the kitties they were so adorable and one really stuck out to me...but I was so upset because there were 4 sharing a cage the size of which was fine (could've been bigger) but they had NOTHING to play with. So josh and I stimulated them with a piece of paper that they all loved playing with as we were leaving I told the girl that was working she REALLY needed to put a ball in that cage to stimulate them because they are desperate for play items. Then I went to my dad's apartment and played Magic and played with his kitty (super affectionate loving kitty) all in all a very good night...sucks I have to work in a few minutes


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sorry you had to wait to get Jake.. I bet you can't wait for tonight.


----------



## kcomstoc

Last night was so fun  Jake was such a good boy he peed fine both last night and this morning...still no poop though. I tried giving him food but he won't eat it...I'm just going to wait because I don't know how much he ate before he got here so I took it up last night along with the water. No accidents in the house...and no marking which is good for him. I had some of this post typed last night but then it got deleted and I was so mad. Anyway Jake was whining a bit last night...I think he was just getting used to the new environment. He keeps whining every now and then but nothing else...He's very relaxed now and laying down on the floor. Now for some pictures. There's only one picture of him actually in the bath because he always tries to escape...he was doing the shiba scream and Josh had never heard it before lol he was so worried Jake was going to bite him.
















































He was a little anxious in the car but finally he just sit down on my lap...not many car pictures but they are the first ones


----------



## SnapV

Jake is a beautiful boy congratulations in finally getting him! Your long wait is finally over  

And of course happy birthday!


----------



## elrohwen

Beautiful boy! I'm so happy you finally got to bring him home. And happy birthday


----------



## kcomstoc

he is so pretty and thanks for the happy birthdays  he keeps chewing on his fur...I don't know if he has food allergies or not...I'm trying to transition him slowly I only put purina in his dog dish so that it was the same food...like I said he hasn't touched it yet


----------



## kcomstoc

UGH had to start over...just a quick update  so Jake has been doing very good...no accidents and no marking (was a problem when he was intact). He is having a good time in the apartment, he has pooped twice (once a day) It's soft but not diarrehea. He is eating though not much (I gave him a half cup of food and he is still trying to eat it), he is drinking normally though. He is going outside 4 times a day (approximately). He wants to always keep an eye on everyone he will follow you if you get up and then after you get to your destination he will turn around. He got to meet the roommates finally (they were in PA when Jake got here) he went right up to them and asked for pets  (I was at work ) The roommates love him  He does have fleas (not a lot but enough to make him itchy and he's missing fur on his back legs), josh is going to pick up flea stuff tomorrow (Advantage, bunny safe). Speaking of Caleb he has been out since Jake has been here. He was barricaded in the kitchen and Caleb had the living room. Jake was fine (he paced for a little bit but settled down). The second time I was at work and Josh did the same thing Jake jumped over the barrier but was caught quickly by Josh. Caleb is completely fine but we have to be much more careful now we don't want Caleb to be hurt and Josh said Jake lounged for Caleb.  Like I said Caleb is fine Jake NEVER got to Caleb. So we are going to try something different and be more cautious.


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so Jake has been doing really good  he is such a calm relaxed dog, as I type he is laying next to me...just a few things. So we got him a dog bed  which he sleeps on when we put him in the kitchen while we bring Caleb out. He had his first bully stick (which was gone in 4 days lol). He is completely transitioned to TOTW and he loves it, I give him a 1/2 cup in the morning after taking him out and then after his afternoon walk (which is about 10 minutes at the moment, I'm hoping to up it after the cold weather goes away) he gets a 1/4 cup. So he's getting 3/4 cup a day....I don't know if this is right or too much or too little...he's about 25 pounds. Also we are working with him with quiet...he doesn't usually bark unless the downstairs dogs are barking, also we are making him sit for everything (to get the leash on, to get the leash off, to get food, to get a treat), we need to start working on lay down because he has sit very well down *he'll mostly do it for us even though sometimes he takes awhile because he's stubborn*. Caleb is getting less time out which isn't good for him but we found a solution and will be implementing it immediately so he can have more time out. Jake loves to play when he's in the mood, he's done the shiba 500 once when he was all riled up lol it's hilarious. Jake is SO good with strangers *odd for a shiba* he always tries to drag us over to strangers so he can get pets *he's done this since we brought him here* also we had a Halloween party and there were about 20 people here besides the people that live here with me and some of them he knew and others were complete strangers....it didn't matter he went right up to everyone that came in and begged for pets. I told everyone the rule of no people food...and they were very respectful of this, jake didn't get anything and everyone thought he was adorable  that's what everyone says. Well that's it for now...off to work


----------



## SnapV

So happy Jake is doing great with you  You need to post more pics though


----------



## kcomstoc

agreed  I'll put some up later


----------



## Damon'sMom

He is just too handsome and I am so glad that he is doing good with you all!


----------



## kcomstoc

Damon'sMom said:


> He is just too handsome and I am so glad that he is doing good with you all!


 Should I be feeding Jake more? Also here is a link to Jake's first shiba 500  in the video you hear me say "pull his tail" I didn't mean pull his tail I meant touch it and Josh (my boyfriend the one that touches his tail) just touches it like he knew I meant..https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202497888313694&l=7407952161240650897


----------



## Crantastic

Casper is 18lbs and he eats about 2/3 of a cup of Acana per day, if that gives you any idea. 3/4 cup of TotW is probably good for Jake, but basically, just keep an eye on him. If he starts getting chubby, cut back a little. If he starts looking too thin, add a little.


----------



## kcomstoc

Crantastic said:


> Casper is 18lbs and he eats about 2/3 of a cup of Acana per day, if that gives you any idea. 3/4 cup of TotW is probably good for Jake, but basically, just keep an eye on him. If he starts getting chubby, cut back a little. If he starts looking too thin, add a little.


  thanks so it sounds about right


----------



## Damon'sMom

kcomstoc said:


> Should I be feeding Jake more? Also here is a link to Jake's first shiba 500  in the video you hear me say "pull his tail" I didn't mean pull his tail I meant touch it and Josh (my boyfriend the one that touches his tail) just touches it like he knew I meant..https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202497888313694&l=7407952161240650897


haha too cute! I love that video.  Our Basenji girl does the "Basenji 500" and looks just like this.  

Its hard to say with food, it really depends on the dog. I'd say thats close to what it should be. Is he at the weight you want him to be at right now? If so look at how he looks and if he gains lower the amount. If he gets too thin then up it. 

Edit to say: Lots of pet stores have scales where you can weigh your dog for free. That way you can keep an eye on his weight.


----------



## Kibasdad

Jake looks very happy to be with you. I love it when they do the Shiba 500. 
I can always trigger Kiba into one by stomping my feet and telling him I'm gonna get you.  Kiba is also one of those unusually friendly Shibas with people and dogs.


----------



## kcomstoc

Kibasdad said:


> Jake looks very happy to be with you. I love it when they do the Shiba 500.
> I can always trigger Kiba into one by stomping my feet and telling him I'm gonna get you.  Kiba is also one of those unusually friendly Shibas with people and dogs.


 Not sure about dogs yet...anytime we see one he's always excited (not sure if it's a good excited) so we walk the other way...He lived with 2 other dogs and was completely fine but a small dog got into his old yard once and he and the husky attacked it....*the other dog is fine* but it wasn't good....so I'm just not sure with other dogs yet


----------



## Abbylynn

I am so sorry ... somehow I missed this entire thread.  Probably because I have been fairly busy.

Happy Belated Birthday! ... and I want to say that Jake is a very handsome boy.


----------



## kcomstoc

Also you asked for pictures so these are most of the ones I've taken so far  he sleeps a lot sometimes in a chair sometimes on his bed. Also he got his first bully stick 










































...there's more


----------



## kcomstoc

He's so cute


----------



## taquitos

Jake is SO cute.


----------



## BubbaMoose

He really is adorable! Looks like he's settled in well  So happy that you have each other!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc

Thanks guys  he really is settling in nicely


----------



## elrohwen

What a cute boy! He looks like a great fit for you guys.

How's it going with Caleb? Have they seen each other at all?


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> What a cute boy! He looks like a great fit for you guys.
> 
> How's it going with Caleb? Have they seen each other at all?


 Caleb is getting out and about everyday still, we block off the living room from the kitchen and put Jake in the kitchen with his new bed *I also keep his leash on him just in case he gets past the barriers we put up so we can catch him quickly*. Jake and Caleb have seen each other, Caleb was in his cage and Jake had his leash on. They seemed very curious with each other, also they've met closer because a stranger came over and screwed up the barrier and Jake got through, he went right up to Caleb and sniffed him but by then we had caught Jake and put him back. Not sure if that was a good sign or not....?


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> Caleb is getting out and about everyday still, we block off the living room from the kitchen and put Jake in the kitchen with his new bed *I also keep his leash on him just in case he gets past the barriers we put up so we can catch him quickly*. Jake and Caleb have seen each other, Caleb was in his cage and Jake had his leash on. They seemed very curious with each other, also they've met closer because a stranger came over and screwed up the barrier and Jake got through, he went right up to Caleb and sniffed him but by then we had caught Jake and put him back. Not sure if that was a good sign or not....?


Sounds pretty good! If he was really high prey drive he probably would've gone for Caleb right away without a second though. Curiosity is better than going nuts or stalking him.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> Sounds pretty good! If he was really high prey drive he probably would've gone for Caleb right away without a second though. Curiosity is better than going nuts or stalking him.


 I don't think he's seen a bunny before....I'm not sure how to proceed from here though...I mean Jake's breed is VERY high prey drive and Jake went right up to Caleb and sniffed him but he didn't do much else and actually didn't have a chance to do much else because we had caught him already


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> I don't think he's seen a bunny before....I'm not sure how to proceed from here though...I mean Jake's breed is VERY high prey drive and Jake went right up to Caleb and sniffed him but he didn't do much else and actually didn't have a chance to do much else because we had caught him already


Yeah, it's tough to say. He could go from curious to dangerous very quickly. I'd just take it slow and don't rush anything. His reaction to the bunny will probably change a lot as he settles in and gets used to seeing him.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, it's tough to say. He could go from curious to dangerous very quickly. I'd just take it slow and don't rush anything. His reaction to the bunny will probably change a lot as he settles in and gets used to seeing him.


 So what should I do with introductions? Should I let him into our room (where the cage is?) we usually don't let him in there *except the one time that he met him*.


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> So what should I do with introductions? Should I let him into our room (where the cage is?) we usually don't let him in there *except the one time that he met him*.


Personally, I wouldn't give them any contact except visual through a gate for now. Spend a lot of time observing him and how he reacts to seeing Caleb hop around in another room.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give them any contact except visual through a gate for now. Spend a lot of time observing him and how he reacts to seeing Caleb hop around in another room.


 Would it be ok if I keep the leash in my hands tightly and have him watch Caleb hop around in the same room? I don't have a baby gate...for him to watch him in another room?


----------



## Kibasdad

Probably be OK as long as Caleb doesn't hop into Jakes reach.
Never would work with Kiba, bunnies and chipmunks are his favorite things to kill.


----------



## kcomstoc

Kibasdad said:


> Probably be OK as long as Caleb doesn't hop into Jakes reach.
> Never would work with Kiba, bunnies and chipmunks are his favorite things to kill.


 My boyfriend will make sure Caleb doesn't get too close to Jake because he would probably hop right up to Jake lol he's a very curious bunny. Might not do it today though


----------



## kcomstoc

Josh (boyfriend) just walked Jake through the living room...Jake stared at Caleb did a couple woofs and then went willingly through the front door..he pulled slightly but he wasn't trying too hard to get to Caleb. He didn't bark at Caleb he did these soft woofs like "hey, who are you?" and then he went outside


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so Caleb and Jake met face to face last night, i think it went pretty well, Jake had his harness on and a leash and both were being held by Josh, I was petting Caleb (when I pet him he doesn't move), Jake was allowed to slowly approach Caleb. All Jake did was go up to Caleb and sniff him, then Josh took Jake outside all he said was "come on Jake" and Jake instantly left Caleb alone and went outside with Josh. So then they came back in and Jake wanted to see Caleb again and Caleb wanted to see Jake he hopped up to him but I stopped Caleb before he got too far. So then Jake went into the kitchen with Josh (he didn't pull against the leash at all). We kept it pretty short...I think it went well. Next time I'll video it so you can see what's going on and tell me if it's a good interaction 

ETA: Jake's stance the whole time was ears erect, weight on his front legs, mouth closed, I'm thinking this is an alert/curious stance...am I wrong? I don't know if he was trying to go after Caleb or not....he didn't seem to be..


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so Caleb and Jake met again, it was another brief meeting (I would say less than 5 minutes) and Jake gave Caleb and me kisses (he only licked Caleb once) but he gave me face kisses like he does  it went well I think...same thing as last time very curious about each other (Caleb pretends not to be interested by turning his back on Jake but I can tell he's curious)


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so Jake got to see Caleb hop around (josh was holding tightly to his leash and to the harness itself), I was making Caleb hop around using a treat to see how Jake would react. Jake wanted to get at Caleb (not sure if it was instinct trying to get at him or wanted to run with him....). So then I made Caleb stop running and let Jake come up to him, Jake gave Caleb a few kisses and then stopped. We're still keeping the interactions between them short...Caleb doesn't seem to curious about Jake anymore...I actually think he finds Jake annoying (Caleb always turns his back on Jake but doesn't hop away though he could've hopped into his hiding igloo). I don't know if anyone is reading this or not. If you are reading this could you post something....any advice would be awesome. I'll post some more pictures soon.


----------



## BubbaMoose

I'm reading! I have no advice or much to comment on which is why I haven't but I like hearing about both Jake and Caleb and I'm glad to see they're doing as well as they are together. It seems like Jake understands Caleb is a part of the family. 

Post pics when you have a chance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elrohwen

I'm still reading.

Not a lot of advice though. It's really something you have to read in person and just go at a speed you feel comfortable. 

As far as Caleb goes, it's common bunny body language to turn their backs on a new bunny. It kind of says "I know you're there, but I'm going to ignore you to show I'm not a threat." Or it could just be that he's annoyed by Jake and is telling him to get lost.


----------



## kcomstoc

Thanks, I did take a video of the interaction but for some reason my phone won't load it to facebook like it normally does....it's annoying...I'll try taking another video next time


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: another visit with Caleb...Jake didn't seem very interested in Caleb but seemed VERY interested in Caleb's food >.> Jake didn't even sniff Caleb at all and Caleb turned his back on him like always..I'm thinking maybe I'll start having Caleb out and about and letting Jake observe while he is on his leash with me holding it in the chair....(Jake could observe the bunny binky safely and learn to not care or ignore) I just don't really know what to do next really...since Jake pretty much ignored Caleb. Also I took another video and I tried to load the video to facebook again but it still isn't working.  it was an awful video anyway but still


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so I'm really starting to think that Caleb doesn't like Jake...which is weird because he really liked Tucker (the family dog where we were living) maybe he can sense Jake wants to hunt him or something...I was holding Caleb while sitting and of course Caleb didn't like that so he ran away and Jake snapped at him (he didn't get him and wasn't even close) so I don't think they're even going to get along but the good news is we could have Jake in the same room as Caleb as long as Jake is on his leash and is sitting with us and we hold the leash. Jake won't/can't go after Caleb as long as we're holding the leash close. Also pictures because you guys have been so patient lol










































The last one is all of us together  I know I'm making a fist I can't remember why I was. I wish Caleb could've been in the family picture  but I didn't want to risk it


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so for some reason my phone FINALLY decided to allow 1 of the videos to load so I'm going to link it here  it's not a good video but please comment just so I know you watched it  even if it's just an awe that was cute. Or if you see something that looked dangerous or whatever please tell me because I'm trying to keep Caleb as safe as I can during the interactions. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202654870238144&l=5911232191512898745


----------



## Rowdy

I don't know how I missed this thread until now... A belated happy birthday to you! Congrats on getting Jake. He's adorable. It sounds like things are going well for you guys. That's great!

I have no idea about dogs and bunnies, but it sounds like you're doing everything right.


----------



## kcomstoc

Rowdy said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread until now... A belated happy birthday to you! Congrats on getting Jake. He's adorable. It sounds like things are going well for you guys. That's great!
> 
> I have no idea about dogs and bunnies, but it sounds like you're doing everything right.


  that's alright thank you for the birthday wish  I try to keep it updated


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so Jake was playing with the roommate Morgan  this is the video https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202658905779030&l=8635816362313905327  the video sucks because I had to be quick about it so it's a little crappy but  it's still cute. By the way Morgan was in the middle of brushing his teeth lol


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> UPDATE: so for some reason my phone FINALLY decided to allow 1 of the videos to load so I'm going to link it here  it's not a good video but please comment just so I know you watched it  even if it's just an awe that was cute. Or if you see something that looked dangerous or whatever please tell me because I'm trying to keep Caleb as safe as I can during the interactions. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202654870238144&l=5911232191512898745




Looks good. Caleb seems disinterested in the dog and probably a bit unsure. Jake seems ok. There are moments where he is getting a little sticky and prey-drivey, but it's hard to tell because the video didn't focus much on him.

Just keep taking it slow. There's no race, and the slower you go at this stage, the better you will feel about it. Honestly, I wouldn't let any dog off leash around rabbits for 6-12 months unless maybe it was obviously completely comfortable with them and had no prey drive. If you move too quickly, you might not notice subtle signs that Jake is getting over aroused. He did fine while Caleb was quiet, but a running bunny could be a different scenario. There's really no one-size-fits-all way to introduce them though - you just have to read your dog and read your rabbit and go from there.

Watson has been separate from the bunnies for more than a year now and I'm ok with that. I have to go at his pace.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> Looks good. Caleb seems disinterested in the dog and probably a bit unsure. Jake seems ok. There are moments where he is getting a little sticky and prey-drivey, but it's hard to tell because the video didn't focus much on him.
> 
> Just keep taking it slow. There's no race, and the slower you go at this stage, the better you will feel about it. Honestly, I wouldn't let any dog off leash around rabbits for 6-12 months unless maybe it was obviously completely comfortable with them and had no prey drive. If you move too quickly, you might not notice subtle signs that Jake is getting over aroused. He did fine while Caleb was quiet, but a running bunny could be a different scenario. There's really no one-size-fits-all way to introduce them though - you just have to read your dog and read your rabbit and go from there.
> 
> Watson has been separate from the bunnies for more than a year now and I'm ok with that. I have to go at his pace.


 I def agree slower is better....I wish it had uploaded the other video it was much better..this video was crap I know. They seem pretty disinterested with each other period unless Caleb is running then Jake is very interested


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so I got Jake his very first sweater because he doesn't have as much fur as a fluffier Shiba and he likes being tucked in with a blanket over him so I thought a sweater would be nice. It only took 3 days to get here and he was so excited about his first package  wish I got the video of it  anyway here are some pictures 


















. He's still trying to get used to it I think but he's sleeping next to me right now so I think I'm forgiven


----------



## Whistlejacket

I love the sweater! It's super cute. Luna looked and acted absolutely miserable every time I tried to put any piece of clothing on her, but Jake looks like he likes it just fine


----------



## kcomstoc

Thanks well the first picture he was about to go outside so he was excited about that and not so concerned about the sweater at that point  I think he's good now


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: we took Jake's harness and sweater off for the night and this was what happened immediately afterwards lol https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202783428812028&l=7109213283177244806 it's a little hard to see....which sucks but he's moving so fast that doesn't help either.  also here is our family picture  it's silly


----------



## MimiAzura

oh god! *dies from the cute*


----------



## kcomstoc

MimiAzura said:


> oh god! *dies from the cute*


  thanks he is cute but come back to life so you can see more cuteness


----------



## kcomstoc

UPDATE: so Jake can now but only a foot away from Caleb (on leash) and not even care. They ignore each other about 95% of the time so Jake is now allowed to sit on the couch with us with (with his leash being held onto) and Jake will just sleep there next to us and he doesn't even care if Caleb binkies and zoomies  I hope that the home visit happens soon because I really want that bunny but I need to upgrade Caleb's cage first so that 2 bunnies can live in it. I'm going to build it higher (stabilized) and then section it off so that 2 bunnies can live in it and then when I bond them I can open it to both of them. So things are going really well.


----------



## BubbaMoose

How is Jake doing?


----------



## kcomstoc

Jake is doing very well, though smarter than we thought....unfortunately he's drank a whole cup of coffee, gotten into chocolate twice and ripped 2 holes in my boyfriend's coat  but we still love him and know it's our fault for leaving these things within his reach. He's also gotten into the trash twice  sneaky sneaky puppy. Though he's doing fine and is now on a heartworm preventative which he wasn't on before and he had some dandruff/dry skin before but with some help with some OMEGA 3 vitamin liquid everyday twice a day it's cleared up really nice. We're working on some obedience as well with a clicker I was given. He knows sit, jump, stand (which we command while he's already sitting), and we are working on lay down...though he gets very antsy and will try to scratch at my hand so I'll give him the treat. Also I wanted to say while we're talking about updates with pets Caleb (the bunny) is going to get a friend sat feb. 15th. He's going to pick out his friend and hopefully he can find one he likes


----------



## Damon'sMom

Can't wait for more photos of Jake, Caleb, and the hopefully soon to be new bunny.  Jake is just too handsome. What Omega 3 liquid are you giving him? Are you supplementing with Vitamin E?


----------



## kcomstoc

Damon'sMom said:


> Can't wait for more photos of Jake, Caleb, and the hopefully soon to be new bunny.  Jake is just too handsome. What Omega 3 liquid are you giving him? Are you supplementing with Vitamin E?


 You see all the pictures I take on my facebook  though all of Jake's are the same essentially....he's always sleeping lol same as Caleb...they are both so easy going. The Omega 3 liquid is supplemented with Vitamin E


----------



## kcomstoc

So Jake can apparently jump over the gates (they're just huge cardboard boxes *they are even with my chest* so about 5') and back again...the problem is he keeps getting into the trash...any ideas how to get him to stop...he only does it when we are not home...he won't try it when people are home. Are there trash bins that are better for this kind of thing?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I have a trash can with a "dog lock" on it. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-5...und-Plastic/dp/B003VWMS5E/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_3

A bit expensive, but it seems to work well on my friends dog that likes my trashcan.


----------



## kcomstoc

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I have a trash can with a "dog lock" on it. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-5...und-Plastic/dp/B003VWMS5E/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_3
> 
> A bit expensive, but it seems to work well on my friends dog that likes my trashcan.


 That's awesome but is there something like that but cheaper?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

kcomstoc said:


> That's awesome but is there something like that but cheaper?


What about this?
http://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-Fingerprint-Proof-Stainless-4-5-Liter-1-2-Gallon/dp/B00203PSRA/ref=pd_sim_hg_3


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

kcomstoc said:


> That's awesome but is there something like that but cheaper?


Unfortunately I haven't been able to find anything cheaper. I was given this as a wedding gift so I didn't have to pay for it.  I really love it though. Great trash can. Haha.

You could always just try putting the trashcans up/in another room when you leave.


----------



## kcomstoc

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Unfortunately I haven't been able to find anything cheaper. I was given this as a wedding gift so I didn't have to pay for it.  I really love it though. Great trash can. Haha.
> 
> You could always just try putting the trashcans up/in another room when you leave.


 The only place I can put it is in my bedroom (no thanks) and outside on the balcony (don't think I'm allowed to do this also it looks well...trashy *pun intended*)



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> What about this?
> http://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-Fingerprint-Proof-Stainless-4-5-Liter-1-2-Gallon/dp/B00203PSRA/ref=pd_sim_hg_3


 He would figure that out....


----------



## Damon'sMom

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I have a trash can with a "dog lock" on it. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-5...und-Plastic/dp/B003VWMS5E/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_3
> 
> A bit expensive, but it seems to work well on my friends dog that likes my trashcan.


I bought that one when Jasper was younger. He some how figured out how to open it.  Big waste of money on my part. lol


----------



## kcomstoc

Damon'sMom said:


> I bought that one when Jasper was younger. He some how figured out how to open it.  Big waste of money on my part. lol


 LOL he showed you....and if Jasper can figure it out I have no hope for Jake  I was thinking one of those old school trash cans that have latches on them...?


----------



## BubbaMoose

kcomstoc said:


> Jake is doing very well, though smarter than we thought....unfortunately he's drank a whole cup of coffee, gotten into chocolate twice and ripped 2 holes in my boyfriend's coat  but we still love him and know it's our fault for leaving these things within his reach. He's also gotten into the trash twice  sneaky sneaky puppy. Though he's doing fine and is now on a heartworm preventative which he wasn't on before and he had some dandruff/dry skin before but with some help with some OMEGA 3 vitamin liquid everyday twice a day it's cleared up really nice. We're working on some obedience as well with a clicker I was given. He knows sit, jump, stand (which we command while he's already sitting), and we are working on lay down...though he gets very antsy and will try to scratch at my hand so I'll give him the treat. Also I wanted to say while we're talking about updates with pets Caleb (the bunny) is going to get a friend sat feb. 15th. He's going to pick out his friend and hopefully he can find one he likes


Sorry it took me so long to respond! Glad to hear both of them are well! Besides Jake being a little trouble maker lol. Good to know about the dandruff, I need to do something for my boys. They're skin is a bit flakey right now. That's really great about all the commands. Clicker training is the best. It's seriously been so helpful. And how exciting about the new bunny! One more week to go! I hope it goes well. Keep us posted please  Have you built the enclosure you were talking about a while ago or did you decide on something else?


----------



## kcomstoc

Well since we had so much crap to do today Jake was not watched for about 8-9 hours and he decided to use this time to open my backpack and tear apart an old book of mine....would muzzling when we are not here a bad thing? are they only to be used when there is supervision? I'm thinking this way he can't chew anything while we are gone and usually we aren't gone 8-9 hours a day we're gone for mostly 4-5 hours. 

BubbaMoose: we are going to build a 3 level NIC cube condo that has ramps (made of untreated plywood with carpet over the top so it's easy to grip and side-rails in case we get the bunny with head tilt) and Caleb will have 2 levels and the new bunny will have one and then after they are bonded I will open up the whole condo for them all. I have most of it built (the levels are almost all put together) I just have to put it all together. I also gotta get the new bunny a litterbox and food/water dish *2 separate dishes*


----------



## Crantastic

Muzzling without supervision is a terrible idea. You'll have to keep him in an area that's dog-proofed.


----------



## kcomstoc

Crantastic said:


> Muzzling without supervision is a terrible idea. You'll have to keep him in an area that's dog-proofed.


 We keep thinking it's dog proof but then he finds something else to eat that we didn't think he'd eat...like today it was a tube of chap stick.....we keep checking before we leave to make sure he's not going to get into anything but then we come back and something is torn up or something is eaten that we didn't think he'd want to eat....I think it's more frustration than anything, it's like "REALLY?!?!?! did you have to eat that or try to eat that or rip that up?" Josh took a nap at like 4 and I got out of work at 5 and he used this time to eat the chap stick. It's like he's a puppy that needs constant supervision. I would be prepared for it if he was a puppy but he's 6 years old I'm expecting him NOT to do this stuff  so frustrated right now


----------



## BubbaMoose

kcomstoc said:


> We keep thinking it's dog proof but then he finds something else to eat that we didn't think he'd eat...like today it was a tube of chap stick.....we keep checking before we leave to make sure he's not going to get into anything but then we come back and something is torn up or something is eaten that we didn't think he'd want to eat....I think it's more frustration than anything, it's like "REALLY?!?!?! did you have to eat that or try to eat that or rip that up?" Josh took a nap at like 4 and I got out of work at 5 and he used this time to eat the chap stick. It's like he's a puppy that needs constant supervision. I would be prepared for it if he was a puppy but he's 6 years old I'm expecting him NOT to do this stuff  so frustrated right now


Kinda sounds a lot like boredom to me. Does he have his own toys and chews and stuff that's designated for him? Is he getting enough exercise? Can you give more? 

I totally understand your frustration. Moose will get into ANYTHING, but he's only a year. I can't imagine if that stuff still went on for the next 5! Also, I take dog proofed as meaning that there is nothing but dog approved items within the dogs access. Not just what you think he won't want to eat. I know you live in an apartment with limited space so this is probably harder to do, but for the sake of Jake's safety and your sanity, it sounds like either a real dog proofed area needs to be made, or he needs a crate or expen. I know you've said that he hates the crate, but don't they all at first! If you can't dog proof an area for him, I really think it'd benefit you both to work on crate training. It could be a little project, and something that you turn into fun for him! Meal times, comfy blankets, stuffed Kongs, crate games, the whole nine yards.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Sounds like he should be crated while you are gone then, if he's not used to the crate then get him started on crate training.


----------



## kcomstoc

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Sounds like he should be crated while you are gone then, if he's not used to the crate then get him started on crate training.


Crate Training would be too loud in the apartment, he will shiba scream the WHOLE time he's in there, I am not joking I have seen this myself and it is VERY loud. If I was to start doing this I can guarantee someone will call animal control or get very upset at how much noise he is making. That's why I'm not crate training.



BubbaMoose said:


> Kinda sounds a lot like boredom to me. Does he have his own toys and chews and stuff that's designated for him? Is he getting enough exercise? Can you give more?
> 
> I totally understand your frustration. Moose will get into ANYTHING, but he's only a year. I can't imagine if that stuff still went on for the next 5! Also, I take dog proofed as meaning that there is nothing but dog approved items within the dogs access. Not just what you think he won't want to eat. I know you live in an apartment with limited space so this is probably harder to do, but for the sake of Jake's safety and your sanity, it sounds like either a real dog proofed area needs to be made, or he needs a crate or expen. I know you've said that he hates the crate, but don't they all at first! If you can't dog proof an area for him, I really think it'd benefit you both to work on crate training. It could be a little project, and something that you turn into fun for him! Meal times, comfy blankets, stuffed Kongs, crate games, the whole nine yards.


I know it's just boredom....I can get him more toys but the toys I've gotten him he doesn't seem to enjoy so maybe he needs different ones. He gets more exercise now than what he was getting at my mom's boyfriend's. He's actually getting walks and if it wasn't so cold out he would be getting longer walks. He gets a walk that's about 15-30 minutes long. When the weather is better the walk is longer, but the wind just cuts through any clothing right to the bone it feels like, so he usually won't stay out there long and wants to head back in even though we haven't gone far.


----------



## kcomstoc

Also with toys he doesn't have any squeaky toys because I thought that would be a bad idea (having a bunny and teaching him to "kill" things) should I get him squeaky toys?


----------



## kcomstoc

bump because I'm taking jake today to get some toys and I need advice


----------



## BubbaMoose

I didn't want to comment on that because I don't have much experience with dogs and prey animals living together. However, I think he should be able to differentiate between a lifeless squeaky toy and a real rabbit.

I really would take that with a grain of salt though, because like I said, I just honestly don't know. Still, I do feel like it's pretty common for dogs that live in households with small animals to have squeaky toys and have never heard otherwise, nor can I see a dog attacking a rabbit being directly related to a plush squeaking toy. 

Hopefully someone will chime in before you go to the store, let us know what you decide on!


----------



## kcomstoc

So I PMed Elrohwen to ask her what she thought because she has Watson and a couple bunnies (though those bunnies are lucky enough to have a whole room to themselves  jealous) anyway she said squeaky toys are fine. So we took Jake to country max and he was SO distracted we couldn't get him focused on anything so he was interested in one toy for a few seconds and took that as a sign and got it along with a toy that you can put food/treats *probably more likely food* and then he has to pull a rope to make the food come out....he's not so interested in that one which I find surprising because I thought he'd like some thought in order to get some food but he doesn't seem to be that into it even though there is precious food inside.  so maybe that one is a no go but I'll give it a couple more days just to see. He LOVES the squeaky toy we got, it's this like blue monkey kong toy that has a squeaker for a body and then 3 tendril things on the bottom we played with him for a good 15 minutes with it at home and he was so tired afterwards he went to sleep lol so I call that one a success. I have a video that I'm gonna upload to facebook and then I'll link it on here so you can watch.


----------



## kcomstoc

He is a very happy puppy  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203410989020641&l=1834143623052226238


----------



## kcomstoc

Here's a video of Jake it's not very good but it's funny https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203681091133025&l=8356001369946730883


----------



## kcomstoc

So I haven't updated this in a while but I'm planning to post a training video very soon because jake knows a few more tricks  I'm just hoping he does them when we actually do the video >.> he can be really stubborn. So if the video ends up being like 10min long it's because he's not doing the right things we're asking lol


----------



## taquitos

kcomstoc said:


> So I haven't updated this in a while but I'm planning to post a training video very soon because jake knows a few more tricks  I'm just hoping he does them when we actually do the video >.> he can be really stubborn. So if the video ends up being like 10min long it's because he's not doing the right things we're asking lol


Hahaha silly Jake! Looking forward to the video 

Meeko gets "camera shy" too... I obsessively film 90% of our training sessions but usually I can't even post them because my body is in the way or something similar lol!


----------



## kcomstoc

taquitos said:


> Hahaha silly Jake! Looking forward to the video
> 
> Meeko gets "camera shy" too... I obsessively film 90% of our training sessions but usually I can't even post them because my body is in the way or something similar lol!


I'm going to video it and Josh will be asking Jake the commands, warning he barks when he doesn't want to do what we say but eventually he gives up and does it. Also I want to mention that when he came to us he only knew sit so he's come a long way.


----------



## kcomstoc

I took the video I'm just gonna say now that the video isn't that great >.> I suck at taking videos but he does all the tricks we asked him to (even though he kinda jumped the gun in the beginning  and then tried to get his food too early even though he was given the "wait" command)


----------



## kcomstoc

Here it is


----------



## taquitos

Go Jake go!

He's such a cutie and so much sass too! Gotta love that spitz personality ^_^ Meeko is the same too he'll start gumbling if he doesn't want to do something haha


----------



## kcomstoc

taquitos said:


> Go Jake go!
> 
> He's such a cutie and so much sass too! Gotta love that spitz personality ^_^ Meeko is the same too he'll start gumbling if he doesn't want to do something haha


Oh yea, he's always like that lol usually his "wait" is a lot better, I can put a piece of food on his paw and he won't eat it until I say so but he was being a stinker


----------



## Kibasdad

Lookin good Jake.
Blowing coat yet? 
Kiba started last week. I'm hoping that means he knows more than that dumb old woodchuck and spring is around the corner.


----------



## kcomstoc

Kibasdad said:


> Lookin good Jake.
> Blowing coat yet?
> Kiba started last week. I'm hoping that means he knows more than that dumb old woodchuck and spring is around the corner.


Thank you, everyone that pets him always says he's nice and soft and fluffy. To my knowledge he hasn't started blowing his coat yet but it's not very obvious when he does start blowing his coat, he's weird like that. I know my bunnies are blowing their coats right now (there is fur everywhere from them). All I know is that when I do brush Jake (about twice a month because he never looks like he needs to be brushed) all of a sudden I'm brushing him for about an hour and all of this fur comes off him from nowhere >.> 

How's Kiba in the snow? Does he mind it? I know Jake doesn't care about the snow anymore with his booties, he doesn't like the booties but I guess he hates his feet getting cold/wet more because he doesn't fight us when we put them on him.


----------



## Kibasdad

kcomstoc said:


> How's Kiba in the snow? Does he mind it? I know Jake doesn't care about the snow anymore with his booties, he doesn't like the booties but I guess he hates his feet getting cold/wet more because he doesn't fight us when we put them on him.


Kiba loves the snow, he's perfectly happy to dig himself a little hole in it under the pine tree and curl up in it. I usually have to bribe him with treats to come in unless it's really cold out like it has been the last couple days. Kiba would never tolerate wearing booties.


----------



## kcomstoc

Kibasdad said:


> Kiba loves the snow, he's perfectly happy to dig himself a little hole in it under the pine tree and curl up in it. I usually have to bribe him with treats to come in unless it's really cold out like it has been the last couple days. Kiba would never tolerate wearing booties.


Really? Jake feels the cold of the wind and tries to come right back inside >.> and he searches for the warmest spot in every room (in the living room it's right next to us under a blanket and in the bedroom it's right next to the heater).


----------



## kcomstoc

So Kibasdad do you remember when you asked if Jake was blowing his coat, yea I just brushed him for an hour and the amount of hair that came off was ridiculous. so I'm going to say yes now


----------



## kcomstoc

I am also teaching Jake crawl, walk, and weave. He's almost gotten crawl down already and we've only been working on it for about a week or 2. He's such a quick learner so then we'll do walk and then do weave.


----------



## kcomstoc

Jake got a new harness yesterday because his old harness had a broken latch and I didn't want the chance of him escaping...he needed a new harness anyway because the harness he had before was purple and everyone that he was a girl, this one is black  I like it way better because it's got a handle on the back. I'll post pictures probably saturday because I have to work tomorrow *usually I have it off but because of memorial day*


----------



## kcomstoc

So I FINALLY did it, I know this was a thing once but I've only just gotten Jake to the point where he would wait long enough  We have been working on stay and I have been rewarded with this.


----------



## jade5280

Good job, Jake! what a cutie


----------



## kcomstoc

For some reason he started with the E and worked his way back to the J


----------



## jade5280

LOL I love how he delicately ate each letter by letter. Mine would have shoved their faces in it and messed the whole thing up


----------



## kcomstoc

jade5280 said:


> Good job, Jake! what a cutie


Yes he was very happy that he could finally eat breakfast  he was just like "mom can I eat yet? no then I guess I'll just lay here"


----------



## kcomstoc

jade5280 said:


> LOL I love how he delicately ate each letter by letter. Mine would have shoved their faces in it and messed the whole thing up


yea he is a delicate guy


----------



## kcomstoc

alright I know that this is LONG overdue and I'm sorry it took me so long but here it is  a video of Jake playing in the backyard listen with the sound on because I give him some commands and it gets pretty funny. The neighbors Pomeranians make an appearance because they are barking, they bark a LOT. https://www.facebook.com/keriulovesjoshu2010/videos/10207834160517164/?l=449995595468756604


----------



## kcomstoc

One of my birthday presents


----------



## taquitos

kcomstoc said:


> alright I know that this is LONG overdue and I'm sorry it took me so long but here it is  a video of Jake playing in the backyard listen with the sound on because I give him some commands and it gets pretty funny. The neighbors Pomeranians make an appearance because they are barking, they bark a LOT. https://www.facebook.com/keriulovesjoshu2010/videos/10207834160517164/?l=449995595468756604


Jake is sooo cute!!

And yup lol that would so be Meeko if we had a yard... barking his head off >_> lol


----------



## BellaPup

I <3 Jake :becky:


----------



## kcomstoc

Thanks guys  he is a super star whenever we go anywhere because not only does he look like a puppy but he's fluffy


----------

